# I quit... again...



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Something else has come up, still at the airport for the time being but something else is going to come about soonish I hope.


For the time being that's all I'm going to say.

I won't brag about it in case I can't pull it off and fail miserably.


SO maybe i'm on a vacation maybe I finally got that job i always wanted writing new spells at the Unicorn institute of Magic.

But this drving shit?

Pass pass pass...

Just kidding..

I joined an elite mercenary company and I'm going to get paid the big bucks protecting pipe lines in Pegasus Land from the Zebra Separatists..


JK...

or am i?


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Do elite mercenaries get fed three squares at a mess hall?


----------



## UberBastid

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Something else has come up, still at the airport for the time being but something else is going to come about soonish I hope.
> 
> For the time being that's all I'm going to say.
> 
> I won't brag about it in case I can't pull it off and fail miserably.
> 
> SO maybe i'm on a vacation maybe I finally got that job i always wanted writing new spells at the Unicorn institute of Magic.
> 
> But this drving shit?
> 
> Pass pass pass...
> 
> Just kidding..
> 
> I joined an elite mercenary company and I'm going to get paid the big bucks protecting pipe lines in Pegasus Land from the Zebra Separatists..
> 
> JK...
> 
> or am i?


Um ,,, I'll have whatever HE's having ...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Jon Stoppable said:


> Do elite mercenaries get fed three squares at a mess hall?


It alternates eating MREs out of the skulls of our vanquished foes and taco bell while on leave.

Seriously thou, If things go well of course I'll tell y'all what I'm up to.

It might involve...

Bullets
M&Ms
frogs
Mallets
duct tape
the Flavor Blue
Exploring dungeons
making dungeons
....

or none of the above.


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It alternates eating MREs out of the skulls of our vanquished foes and taco bell while on leave.


Is that after you eat their brains, or do you mix the MREs with the brains? Also, do those without opposable thumbs get help opening the MREs?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I joined an elite mercenary company and I'm going to get paid the big bucks protecting pipe lines in Pegasus Land from the Zebra Separatists.


Code for, George Soro's maybe my boss working a security detail at the Kingstone pipe line protecting it from the , you name it, false flag event. Since Biden Jr. signed the EO killing off 10+50,000 jobs.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Jon Stoppable said:


> Is that after you eat their brains, or do you mix the MREs with the brains? Also, do those without opposable thumbs get help opening the MREs?


The brains actually make the vegetarian MREs palatable.

Truthfully between the artificial hip and my leg getting blown off I'm not fit to actually fight anymore.

I was never an elite anything, when i had a leg I was less this










And more










Not to say that I wasn't a badass... but i wasn't the one who was destined to star in a video game. The vast majority of my time was spent driving piles of crap from one pile to another pile.

I also tended to like ramming barricades and running people over when they started shooting at me...

Overall if I had all my original limbs I still wouldn't be mercenary material. But if i had all my limbs i'd be driving trucks for the army still. Hopefully not in a war zone.


----------



## tohunt4me

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Something else has come up, still at the airport for the time being but something else is going to come about soonish I hope.
> 
> For the time being that's all I'm going to say.
> 
> I won't brag about it in case I can't pull it off and fail miserably.
> 
> SO maybe i'm on a vacation maybe I finally got that job i always wanted writing new spells at the Unicorn institute of Magic.
> 
> But this drving shit?
> 
> Pass pass pass...
> 
> Just kidding..
> 
> I joined an elite mercenary company and I'm going to get paid the big bucks protecting pipe lines in Pegasus Land from the Zebra Separatists..
> 
> JK...
> 
> or am i?


Killing Pipeline Pirates pays BIG BUCKS !
FOR REAL.



Jon Stoppable said:


> Do elite mercenaries get fed three squares at a mess hall?


NOT WHEN YOU OUT IN THE BUSH WATCHING PIPELINES.


----------



## Benjamin M

I keep trying to quit but they just keep pulling me in 😂 

Just don't go full Blackwater, I guess? 😐


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

No seriously I’m working on another small business idea.
But I won’t be driving anything anywhere.

the trick will be to get it off the ground.


----------



## tohunt4me

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> No seriously I'm working on another small business idea.
> But I won't be driving anything anywhere.
> 
> the trick will be to get it off the ground.


" FLYING CARS " !


----------



## Seamus

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Something else has come up, still at the airport for the time being but something else is going to come about soonish I hope.
> 
> For the time being that's all I'm going to say.
> 
> I won't brag about it in case I can't pull it off and fail miserably.
> 
> SO maybe i'm on a vacation maybe I finally got that job i always wanted writing new spells at the Unicorn institute of Magic.
> 
> But this drving shit?
> 
> Pass pass pass...
> 
> Just kidding..
> 
> I joined an elite mercenary company and I'm going to get paid the big bucks protecting pipe lines in Pegasus Land from the Zebra Separatists..
> 
> JK...
> 
> or am i?


I went through the O town airport yesterday and didn't see any Unicorns.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Seamus said:


> I went through the O town airport yesterday and didn't see any Unicorns.


I was screening checked luggage yesterday, so i was down in the dungeon.



tohunt4me said:


> " FLYING CARS " !


According to the treaty signed between the magical creatures and the hoomans in 1872 We (the magical creatures) are forbade from using magic in order to disrupt, destroy or significantly impact a major industry in the human realm.

For instance we have mouthwash that instantly regrows teeth and cures all dental problems but we can't sell it because it would put dentists out of business.

We also have a thread so strong that it can be used to make a teather for a space elevator but again we can't use it because it would significantly impact hoo-man industry.

BUT... if i used magic to sweep my own floor that would be permitted because there's no impact to industry because I could just get off my lazy ass and do it myself or buy a roomba.

I myself used to have a flying macine but after a close call with one of those GD drones I sold it.


----------



## FLKeys

Lets go fishing, I plan on coming up Valentines day weekend and also during Orange County spring break. Not sure if I'll hit the Butler Chain of Lakes or the St John's River. Guess it will depend on the weather.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

I’m already working on my next “thing”,

also I find fishing super boring, especially if you can’t even eat them, ie catch and release.

you have fun thou. If my new business is up and running send me a PM and I’ll cut you a deal when your in town. As long as you arnt diabetic....


----------



## FLKeys

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'm already working on my next "thing",
> 
> also I find fishing super boring, especially if you can't even eat them, ie catch and release.
> 
> you have fun thou. If my new business is up and running send me a PM and I'll cut you a deal when your in town. As long as you arnt diabetic....


This past Saturday I caught 20 Peacock Bass and 5 Large mouth bass. No monsters but far from boring.

Keep us posted I may swing by and support your new venture.


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Fishing is a basic bear survival skill. One just has to get the timing right to grab them with the mouth.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

nothing like a memo like the one I had today from the cab company to remind me of why I want to get out.

Talked to a manager this afternoon and the highway construction crew guys hit the fiber optic cable serving the shop and took the internet down.

great...


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> No seriously I'm working on another small business idea.
> But I won't be driving anything anywhere.
> 
> the trick will be to get it off the ground.


Whatever it is, I'M IN! &#128076;&#128077;&#128176;&#128184;&#128299;


----------



## UberBastid

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Whatever it is, I'M IN! &#128076;&#128077;&#128176;&#128184;&#128299;


Want me to send you a pound on credit to get started?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

UberBastid said:


> Want me to send you a pound on credit to get started?


YESSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Whatever it is, I'M IN! &#128076;&#128077;&#128176;&#128184;&#128299;


Know anything about temporal phase magic?

Transmogrification?

What about basic accounting?


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Know anything about temporal phase magic?
> 
> Transmogrification?
> 
> What about basic accounting?


Bear knows accounting! Bear knows! Bear! Bear! Bear!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Know anything about temporal phase magic?
> 
> Transmogrification?
> 
> What about basic accounting?


Dude, I wrote the book on all three.
In other words...nada! &#128512;


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Seriously once I’m open for business I might actually need a hand on Friday/Saturday evenings.

ill post in tre Orlando forums but this is still a good ways out.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Got back in the taxi, it was 18 hours of fun, and by fun i mean hair pulling insanity.

Barely scrapped out min wage on 18 hours.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Got back in the taxi, it was 18 hours of fun, and by fun i mean hair pulling insanity.
> 
> Barely scrapped out min wage on 18 hours.


Seriously? Then I gotta' ask how often is it that slow? And is it still worth it in the long run, to drive cab?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Seriously? Then I gotta' ask how often is it that slow? And is it still worth it in the long run, to drive cab?


I walked home with $219 cash after paying everything back, but it was still total GD insanity. Not regretting my desicion to move into something else at all.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I walked home with $219 cash after paying everything back, but it was still total GD insanity. Not regretting my desicion to move into something else at all.


For 12 hours?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

I wish it was for 12 hours..

A little closer to 19


----------



## Uberdriver2710

[HEADING=2]"I quit... again..."[/HEADING]

Not again!!! :roflmao:


----------



## bsliv

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> i used magic to sweep my own floor that would be permitted because there's no impact to industry because I could just get off my lazy ass and do it myself or buy a roomba.


Roombas aren't magic? Whoda thunk?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

I'm staying a while at my business partners scroodge McDuckian manor while he has me helping at his business before we set up a clone in Orlando.

ANd the business is 100% related to eating HTML cookies or opening a black hole into a parallels dimension where monkeys evolved into the superior species and not equine.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'm staying a while at my business partners scroodge McDuckian manor while he has me helping at his business before we set up a clone in Orlando.
> 
> ANd the business is 100% related to eating HTML cookies or opening a black hole into a parallels dimension where monkeys evolved into the superior species and not equine.


&#128528;


----------



## UberBastid

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'm staying a while at my business partners scroodge McDuckian manor while he has me helping at his business before we set up a clone in Orlando.
> 
> ANd the business is 100% related to eating HTML cookies or opening a black hole into a parallels dimension where monkeys evolved into the superior species and not equine.


Get back on yer meds buddy.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

I am changing my forum name, it will go along with my new product more.


----------



## Ted Fink

Only two words come to mind after reading the OP: Acid and Trip


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

OK guys... the reality is that I'm opening up a Magical Bakery selling Magical cookies to dumbass college kids who are stupid enough to pay $5.99 a cookie to get it delivered on doordash.

I'm teaming up with a Dinosaur.


----------



## UberBastid

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> OK guys... the reality is that I'm opening up a Magical Bakery selling Magical cookies to dumbass college kids who are stupid enough to pay $5.99 a cookie to get it delivered on doordash.
> 
> I'm teaming up with a Dinosaur.


Lie.
LIE !!!

I AM the only dinosaur in Northern California and i would NEVER work with or for anyone remotely connected to ride share or this forum. I think it's in my Dinosaur Union Contract.

You got a scab dino?
Where is he?
Who is he?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

UberBastid said:


> Lie.
> LIE !!!
> 
> I AM the only dinosaur in Northern California and i would NEVER work with or for anyone remotely connected to ride share or this forum. I think it's in my Dinosaur Union Contract.
> 
> You got a scab dino?
> Where is he?
> Who is he?


Dino the dinosaur
he's in Charlotte NC.
I'm not sure if he's union or not.

We're going to open up a location near UCF in Orlando.

This is going to be so hilarious when you guys get "the joke"


----------



## UberBastid

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Dino...
> he's in Charlotte.
> I'm not sure if he's union or not.


Oh.
N. Carolina.
Yea, that's a free country.
Good for Dino.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

UberBastid said:


> Oh.
> N. Carolina.
> Yea, that's a free country.
> Good for Dino.


he's doing well selling cookies in Charlotte.

and dang are those 65 million year old recipes amazing.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

So an update...

Back in Orlando now
Looking to get a magical bakery setup.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Greetings from Unicorn land...

I'm in a far off non English speaking country enjoying the coming of the spring living in my new place I bought on the cheap.

Had a 5 star Italian dinner for all of $15 today (including tip), with enough left over to last a couple more meals.

Couldn't be happier...


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Greetings from Unicorn land...
> 
> I'm in a far off non English speaking country enjoying the coming of the spring living in my new place I bought on the cheap.
> 
> Had a 5 star Italian dinner for all of $15 today (including tip), with enough left over to last a couple more meals.
> 
> Couldn't be happier...


???


----------



## goneubering

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Dino the dinosaur
> he's in Charlotte NC.
> I'm not sure if he's union or not.
> 
> We're going to open up a location near UCF in Orlando.
> 
> This is going to be so hilarious when you guys get "the joke"


You stumped me. What’s the joke?


----------

